# Feliz anivérsario Vanda!



## bondia

Parabens amiga!


----------



## Nanon

O mundo não pode acabar!...
Parabéns, amiga, hoje e sempre! Beijos!


----------



## Vanda

Obrigada, amigas! E eu pensei que o mundo ia acabar antes de que dobrasse o ''cabo das tormentas''..  não acabou!!!
Merquiades, também, obrigada.... Eu disse que o mundo não ia acabar, tem gente pagando para me ver entrar na 3a idade.  lol


----------



## ewie

Happy Birthday, Old Girl ~ may you have many more


----------



## Vanda

Obrigada, Euzinho. Agora oficialmente ''old girl''. Tô pensando em usar bengala, óculos, coque e xale, like this. O que você acha?


----------



## Youngfun

Bom aniversário, Vanda! E feliz natal pra todos! 

E desculpa pela demora! No outro fio já aprendi do seu aniversário quando era o dia 20, mas em Itália não se podem fazer parabéns em anticipo. 
E os dias depois esqueci.


----------



## Vanda

Obaaaa... I'm still partying..... Obrigada, Youngfun!


----------



## Youngfun

That's nice! A long birthday-Christmas party.


----------



## Mate

Feliz aniversário, Vandinha! Chin-chin.


----------



## Vanda

Chin-chin, Matito!!!! Obrigada. Bjim.


----------



## romarsan

Bezinhos Vandinha


----------



## Outsider

Muitos mais, amiga Vanda.


----------

